# Bauen eines EEPROM programmer



## Gluke (7. April 2004)

Ich möchte gern mehr über EEPROMS erfahren.
Ich habe mir schon verschiedene EEPROMS besorgt. Ich brauche nur 
noch einen Programmer um die EEPROMS zu programmieren. Es
ist sicher möglich einen solchen Programmer selbst zu bauen.

Falls jemand einen Bauplan für einen Programmer hat oder irgend welche nützliche Tipps für die Programmierung dann hier bitte posten.

mfg Luke


----------



## Claas M (30. Mai 2004)

Was ist denn ein EEPROM?


----------



## SpitfireXP (31. Mai 2004)

Ein EEPROM ist ein elektrisch löschbarer programierbarer lesespeicher.
Blöder satz ich weiß...

@Glucke    Selber einen bauen? Ich habe bis jetzt noch nirgends eine Anleitung dazu gefunden.
Wozu brauchst du das ding denn überhaupt?
(Also die EEPROM's meine ich)


----------



## Bimbel (7. Juni 2004)

http://batronix.com/elektronik/bauanleitungen/eeprommer.shtml


Bitte sehr, schaltplan und alles was dazugehört.

legal und kostenlos


----------

